# GCRM clinic in Northern Ireland??



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi guys,

Does anyone know for sure if GCRM are opening a clinic here in NI?  I have heard such excellent reports about them and would be delighted if they opened a clinic here  It would be great to have more choice other then RFC and Origin xx


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Aha!!!! found the link!

http://gcrmbelfast.com/

Excited  anyone else out there thinking of using them?xx


----------



## gilly80 (Oct 23, 2010)

they have a ******** page too if that helps!


----------



## AlanaS (Sep 21, 2012)

The only name i recognise on the consultants list is Dr Traub and my experience of him was not good!! Does anyone have any experience of any of the other consultants listed?


----------



## gilly80 (Oct 23, 2010)

Ralph Roberts is lovely, takes a lot of time to explain to you what's happening.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi

Ive heard thru the grapevine that they are opening in Belfast at some stage & its  Dr Moohan who does the satellite clinic in Ballykelly is heading it. We saw him recently & he is lovely.

Jillyhen


----------



## Pippi_elk (Feb 7, 2013)

Someone said on another thread that after an inspection at the end of September that they then plan to open. I'm hoping to cycle again starting end sept, hopefully ec mid October. Been to glasgow once and might go back there again rather than the belfast clinic as i think I'd find it stressful going there in the first few weeks after opening. ..
Really not sure what to do and unsure if they'll even operate as a satellite clinic for glasgow once they have their own clinic up and running.

I think Dr abjaje (spelling ? ) is also involved too...


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh i was thinking about attending a private apt with dr traub following a failed cycle at rfc.  I want to get on waiting list for fet but dont want to wait the expected 3mths for my nhs review apt.  Ive read a few posts about dr traub now  
Dr abjaje (spelling??) name is on the list for new GCRM.  Im torn btwn origin and gcrm for my next fresh cycle but will have to stay with rfc for fet


----------



## AlanaS (Sep 21, 2012)

Dr tang at RFC is nice, very patient and explains things well. He also fills in at Origin sometimes.


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Erin,
I've seen dr traub in the RFC I think he is really old school and to the point but he was okay with me I think he may just have done a few scans while going through treatment. dr abjaje I think is also in the RFC vaguely remember his name but if it is the same one then he is lovely. 
My original cons in RFC was dr McFaul and he used to scare the life out of me lol but seen again when I went back on this list and he wasn't quite as a bad as I remember 

Xx


----------



## Pippi_elk (Feb 7, 2013)

Dr abjaje is in rfc and also in satellite clinic with gcrm. He's very approachable and is a young guy. Only problem i found that he says basically everything with me is down to age....no point in doing any investigation (again I'm in my 40s but have good egg reserves and don't like to be totally dismissed because of my age).

Also when I went for my first ivf consultation he (or gcrm) never said anything about my thyroid levels. They are in normal Nhs ranges but a bit 'high' for fertility. When I did my own research and then asked Gcrm at the review apt....they said yea you should get treated and try bring your levels down. Why did nt anyone tell me that before i spent £5000 ! Maybe it won't make any difference but it'd be nice to be informed of everything before starting.

I think dr traub did one scan on me. Yea maybe less approachable and have heard others saying his bedside manner is nt great. ...but if you go in prepared for that then you'll probably find him fine.


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

thanks guys,

Pippi i am sorry to hear about your experience.  Are you thinking about cycling again?
My DH has a severly underactive thyroid....when i asked the consultant could this be in any way linked to his zero sperm count i wasnt really taken seriously.....i was just told no matter what the reason is for the azoospermia we will always need icsi.  It may not matter much to them but my Dh would love to know more about his condition and if it can be treated.  I have read articles on the very issue.  Pity RFC dont spend more time investigating reasons for infertility instread of throwing us all on the same conveyor belt for a 'one size suits all' approach!

E
x


----------



## Pippi_elk (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks Erin. Yea I was planing to cycle now but dh had ankle surgery so postponed until October....hopefully he'll be able to walk without crutches in 6 weeks. 

Sorry to hear about your dh and sorry to read in your signature of your bfn.

Is he getting treated for his thyroid problems (aside from the effect on fertility). I never got treated in rfc, i saw DR A privately in medical associates as part of attending gcrm. I was too old for free rfc ivf and did not want to pay to attend rfc as i have heard mixed reviews.

Try and read as much as you can yourself ...at least if you are armed with info you can ask the right questions. 
If you will always need icsi, then I guess you will have to try another round...when you raise the money but at least you have lots of time on your side as you are young.


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Has anyone any further updates on this new clinic? Website gives u nothing


----------



## Pippi_elk (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't have much of an update Magicbaby, but a girl on the gcrm glasgow thread from NI is going to glasgow for ec next week, she was scanned this week at medical assoicates but was told that from Monday she was to go to the new clinic for anymore scans. 
Grcm glasgow told me they would soon be doing consultations for fertility treatment there...but did nt get any dates. I want to cycle end nov/early dec but want to go back to glasgow as I've been there once before and don't want to change clinic for my last go so I did nt ask any more details.


----------



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi ladies

I was at an appointment with one of the Dr's who will be working at the new Belfast clinic 3 weeks ago.  He said they were just waiting on their licence and should be up an running in Nov.


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks girls x


----------



## Pippi_elk (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm planning to cycle in the next few weeks with Grcm glasgow. Grcm belfast is still waiting on their licence. The monitoring scans etc will all be done at the new clinic but you still have to ring medical associates to make an appointment etc.


----------

